# Behave?? Not totally at least;)



## Denise1952 (Mar 22, 2015)

[FONT=&quot][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Will I Live to see        80?

[/FONT][/FONT]
Here's something to think        about.
I recently picked a new primary care doctor.
After two visits        and exhaustive Lab tests, he said I was doing 'fairly well' for my age. (I        just turned " seventy-ish").
A little concerned about that comment, I        couldn't resist asking him,
'Do you think I'll live to be 80?'
He        asked, 'Do you smoke tobacco, or drink beer, wine or hard liquor?
'Oh        no,' I replied. 'I'm not doing drugs, either!'
Then he asked, 'Do you        eat rib-eye steaks and barbecued Ribs?
'I said, 'Not much... my former        doctor said that all red meat is very unhealthy!'
'Do you spend a lot        of time in the sun, like playing golf, boating, sailing, hiking, or        bicycling?
'No, I don't,' I said.
He asked, 'Do you gamble, drive        fast cars, or have lots of sex?'
'No,' I said...
He looked at me and        said, 'Then, why do you even give a POOP?'


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 22, 2015)

:lofl:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 22, 2015)

So ok, I've got the food, jack daniels, and a nude beach where bikinis are optional!!  Did I mention most of the folks are visually impaired as well??  Let's rock!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 22, 2015)

And if the bikinis don't make you blind the Jack will! Sounds like a plan ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 22, 2015)

A lot to be said for leaving out all the "senses" when searching for a mate, otherwise, you narrow your choices to a blow up doll.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 22, 2015)

nwlady said:


> A lot to be said for leaving out all the "senses" when searching for a mate, otherwise, you narrow your choices to a blow up doll.



... and that would be bad because ... ??? 

I don't go _anywhere_ without a tire pump and a patch kit - you just never know!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm laughin hard here Ok, but determined to keep up  The negatives on choosing a blow up doll:

Rubber can make you sweat, I mean inappropriate, uncomfortable sweating.  Who wants to have to blow her/him back up, it could be at a most inopportune moment.  You can't French kiss, unless these things have been up-graded with mouths with innies.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 22, 2015)

nwlady said:


> I'm laughin hard here Ok, but determined to keep up  The negatives on choosing a blow up doll:
> 
> Rubber can make you sweat, I mean inappropriate, uncomfortable sweating.  Who wants to have to blow her/him back up, it could be at a most inopportune moment.  You can't French kiss, unless these things have been up-graded with mouths with innies.



Well, here's one of the latest models (from Japan, of course) ...





> The smoothness of her movement has also been improved, making it now  even more likely for the uninitiated to confuse her with an actual human  being. You’ll be amazed to know that it is found that people forget she  is an android while interacting with her. Consciously, it is easy to  see that she is an android, but unconsciously, people react to the  android as if she were a woman. Now then, if you are enticed by this  fembot, it can be yours for a hefty sum of $3,500 for 5 days.



Now, she isn't a love doll - she's meant to be a guide at conventions and such - but she talks, moves her fingers, blinks her eyes ... it's a long way from Vinyl Vickie!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 22, 2015)

Things are coming together here, I recently read of a "Vinyl Vickie" being stolen in PA, hmm


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 22, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Things are coming together here, I recently read of a "Vinyl Vickie" being stolen in PA, hmm



It wasn't me! I was at the library that night! I have witnesses! 

... of course, the local cops questioned me why I had blisters on my lips ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 22, 2015)

Boy, those were the days, having chapped lips the next day after a night at the "passion pit" "not" watching the drive-in movie, LOL I gotta go buddy, time to hit the rack and read my book on "how to communicate with savage beasts" LOL!! hugs, denise


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 22, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Boy, those were the days, having chapped lips the next day after a night at the "passion pit" "not" watching the drive-in movie, LOL I gotta go buddy, time to hit the rack and read my book on "how to communicate with savage beasts" LOL!! hugs, denise



Have a good one - have nice dreams of inflatable giant men with tiny heads.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 23, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Will I Live to see        80?
> 
> 
> Here's something to think        about.
> ...



I also saw a new primary care doctor..He gave me only 6 Months to live!! When I did not pay the bill, he gave me 6 more Months!!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 23, 2015)

Place Drum Roll Here:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 23, 2015)

You guys must love Airplane...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 23, 2015)

LOL Ken!!  He'd have to give me about 10 more years, LOL


----------



## Misty (Mar 23, 2015)

Speaking of Love Dolls, I saw the movie "Lars and the Real Girl" with Ryan Gosling.  He ordered a blow up doll from Russia, and introduced her as his girlfriend, to his family and all the townspeople, who welcomed her. One of the townspeople hired her to be a mannequin in his store window. Not many people would even admit to seeing this movie. :saywhat: 

View attachment 16288


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 23, 2015)

LOL, oh yeah, the ole Vaudeville acts!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 23, 2015)

Misty said:


> Speaking of Love Dolls, I saw the movie "Lars and the Real Girl" with Ryan Gosling.  He ordered a blow up doll from Russia, and introduced her as his girlfriend, to his family and all the townspeople, who welcomed her. One of the townspeople hired her to be a mannequin in his store window. Not many people would even admit to seeing this movie. :saywhat:
> 
> View attachment 16288



I love Ryan Gosling!  I never heard of the movie but you can bet I'll find it Didn't know he did any comedy but he is a good actor imo  Thank you Misty!!


----------



## Misty (Mar 23, 2015)

nwlady said:


> I love Ryan Gosling!  I never heard of the movie but you can bet I'll find it Didn't know he did any comedy but he is a good actor imo  Thank you Misty!!



You're Very Welcome, Denise.  I'm a big fan of Ryan Gosling too and that's why I watched it, and I"m sticking to that story.  She was the love of his life.  He really took his part well...Very believable. I started feeling sorry for him.  lol


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 23, 2015)

Misty said:


> You're Very Welcome, Denise.  I'm a big fan of Ryan Gosling too and that's why I watched it, and I"m sticking to that story.  She was the love of his life.  He really took his part well...Very believable. I started feeling sorry for him.  lol



So it's not comedy so much as a lonely man?


----------



## Misty (Mar 23, 2015)

nwlady said:


> So it's not comedy so much as a lonely man?



Yes, he plays it serious as a lonely man, but it's still funny and sad too, the extent he goes to, making her so important to his life, and how the townspeople accept her.
It all turns out happy at the end. lol


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 23, 2015)

Misty said:


> Yes, he plays it serious as a lonely man, but it's still funny and sad too, the extent he goes to, making her so important to his life, and how the townspeople accept her.
> It all turns out happy at the end. lol



It sounds even better, then just a comedy.  I like a story with some "meat" on it, a real story I mean thank you again Misty, I think we like the same types of movies.  Definitely the same types of actors, lol denise


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't have any links for it, but there was a documentary a while back about guys who take their lovie dolls WAY too seriously. They take them out wherever they go, have entire wardrobes for them and actually marry them. 

To be fair, from their point of view they said they'd never have to worry about disease or being cheated on.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 23, 2015)

I think I'll take the 5th here


----------



## Pappy (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh geez.....


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 23, 2015)

LOL, well, according to Phil (our local authority on blow up dolls) they are getting more lifelike, or I should say, being treated more lifelike, LOL!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 23, 2015)

nwlady said:


> LOL, well, according to Phil (our local authority on blow up dolls) they are getting more lifelike, or I should say, being treated more lifelike, LOL!!



Back in the '70's I was living in NYC and was heading toward my friend's bachelor party in NJ. I had a convertible Vette at the time, it was late spring, so I had the top down.

I also had my present to him sitting in the passenger seat, fully inflated and wearing a seat-belt. As I went across the George Washington Bridge I guess I was picking up speed, because suddenly she started whistling through her O-shaped mouth. 

The tollbooth guy almost wet himself laughing, and asked if he could take a picture. Somewhere in NJ there's a photo of me and my vinyl companion sitting in the car with traffic piled up behind us ... layful:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 23, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Back in the '70's I was living in NYC and was heading toward my friend's bachelor party in NJ. I had a convertible Vette at the time, it was late spring, so I had the top down.
> 
> I also had my present to him sitting in the passenger seat, fully inflated and wearing a seat-belt. As I went across the George Washington Bridge I guess I was picking up speed, because suddenly she started whistling through her O-shaped mouth.
> 
> The tollbooth guy almost wet himself laughing, and asked if he could take a picture. Somewhere in NJ there's a photo of me and my vinyl companion sitting in the car with traffic piled up behind us ... layful:



Dang, now that's a photo I would like to have  Hey, I used to date a Corvette!!  Oh wait, yes, there was a guy too, oops 

My younger bro and his buddies got a mannicun somewhere, and decided to drive around with her all day, then into the night.  I guess they thought it would be fun to toss her off the bridge in our small town, LOL!  It was funny until the cops stopped them and had to do a whole deal to make sure they hadn't killed someone and tossed her, geesh, those were the days


----------

